# Breeding to an Appaloosa?



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

I THINK your best chance for leopard Out of a solid would be a fewspot stallion... As I understand it, with one copy of LP, it makes a white marking of various sizes (snowflakes to, completely white... With spots of original color (leopard ) if there is a second copy of LP the horse is a fewspot or snowcap... If you have only one copy, your chance of getting anything with app traits is only 50%... but with a fewspot I think it is 100%... but LP confuses me... Sometimes all you get is specked noses/striped hooves. I think breeding for a particular appaloosa pattern is pretty much a crapshoot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

As far as registering, I do not believe the resulting foal would be eligible for ApHC papers.


----------



## petitepyromaniac (Oct 12, 2010)

Hmm... Not being able to register the foal isn't good... Not the worst thing, but I don't want to breed something that won't have value to someone else should I choose to sell it, and I think registering it would help.

I guess instead of shooting for a certain coat pattern, I'll just take what I get! This is what I'd love to have:










But again, color is just a bonus. Even if I bred to an appaloosa and got a solid foal, as long as I made the decision to breed to a stallion that compliments my mare's conformation, athleticism, and disposition, it will be a great foal!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

petitepyromaniac said:


> Hmm... Not being able to register the foal isn't good... Not the worst thing, but I don't want to breed something that won't have value to someone else should I choose to sell it, and I think registering it would help.
> 
> I guess instead of shooting for a certain coat pattern, I'll just take what I get! This is what I'd love to have:
> 
> ...



Have you looked through the American Warmblood database to see if there is a stud that has the features you want?

Oh and the foal either way can be registered AWS.


----------



## petitepyromaniac (Oct 12, 2010)

Spyder said:


> Have you looked through the American Warmblood database to see if there is a stud that has the features you want?
> 
> Oh and the foal either way can be registered AWS.


 
I haven't been able to find an AW that also has color. I found this guy:

DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1634342 - Colorado Skrodstrup

But I'm not sold on him...

I may end up breeding to another solid horse if I can't find one with color that's good. Quality comes first!


----------



## jxclass19 (Feb 1, 2009)

Like someone said above your best chances of color are breeding to a fewspot stud. There is a Stud here in MI that so far had been a 100% leopard producer.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

petitepyromaniac said:


> I haven't been able to find an AW that also has color. I found this guy:
> 
> DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1634342 - Colorado Skrodstrup
> 
> ...


That is a nice horse and a rare Knabstrupper too. They are warmblood and do throw the spots as a dominant colour pattern as well.


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

_>>>>There is a Stud here in MI that so far had been a 100% leopard producer. 
_
Which one?


----------



## jxclass19 (Feb 1, 2009)

Eastowest said:


> _>>>>There is a Stud here in MI that so far had been a 100% leopard producer. _
> 
> Which one?


 
His name is Seven. I can't remember his registered name right now but he is out of Lad's Tahi Rio and is owned by Kathy Scripped.


----------



## jxclass19 (Feb 1, 2009)

Scripps*


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

The foal *might* be registerable as an Appaloosa Sport Horse, not that that's exactly a big or prestigious registry.

For color, breed to a fewspot.


----------

